# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Thăm lại châu âu với những trải nghiệm mới

## AnhViet_Media_Tourist

PHÁP - THỤY SĨ - Ý  
 13 ngày/ 12 đêm  
 Thởi gian khởi hành: 14 & 28/08, 11 & 25/09, 09 & 23/10, 06 & 20/11  
  * 
 NGÀY 1: HỒ CHÍ MINH – PARIS*   
  Đoàn khởi   hành từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, đáp   chuyến bay đi Pháp, nghỉ đêm và dùng   bữa trên máybay. 

*NGÀY 2: PARIS*
 Đến Pháp, xe đón đoàn tại sân bay Charle De Gaulle và đưa đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi  

*NGÀY 3: PARIS – VERSAILLES – PARIS* 
  Xe đón đoàn tại khách sạn, khởi hành tham quan thành phố Paris với các điểm: Arc   de Triomphe, đại lộ
  Champs Elysees., the Hotel des Invalides, thác Eiffel, nhà thờ cổ   Notre Dame de Paris, cầu Pont
  Alexandre III. Sau đó, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đến tham quan cung điện    Versilles tráng lệ và cổ kính. Xe đưa đoàn
  về lại Paris, sau bữa tối,  Quý khách đi thuyền trên sông Seine, ngắm cảnh thành phố về đêm



*
 NGÀY 4: PARIS*
  Sau bữa điểm tâm, Quý khách tham quan bảo tàng nổi tiếng Louvre  và tham  quan cũng   như mua sắm tại quảng trường D’Italie. Sau bữa  trưa, Quý  khách sẽ được trải   nghiệm hệ thống tàu điện Metro của thành  phố để đến  tham quan nhà hát Opera cổ kính. Sau bữa tối, quý khách tự  do tham    quan thành phố về đêm   



*
 NGÀY 5: PARIS-LUCERNE / 650km*
  Sau bữa sáng, xe đón   và đưa   đoàn đến điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Thụy     Sĩ, Quý khách có thể ngắm nhìn những cảnh đẹp tại các vùng nông thôn  của  Pháp, sự cổ kính của thành phố Basel,   đoàn dừng chân nghỉ ngơi và   chụp hình. Đến thành phố Lucerne và buổi tối,   Quý khách nhận phòng   khách sạn và tự do tham quan thành phố về đêm



*
 NGÀY 6: LUCERNE-MILAN-VERONA-VENICE / 200km*  Sau bữa sáng, đoàn    tiếp tục hành trình đến với thành phố thời trang  Milan,   tham quan:  lâu đài Sforza, nhà thờ trung tâm được   xây dựng  vào thế kỷ thứ 19 và  nhà hát “the La” nổi   tiếng. Đoàn tiếp tục  đến Verona, thành phố với  các kiến trúc mang đậm dấu ấn lịch   sử, đoàn  dừng chân chụp hình tại  nhà hát Verona Aerna, tham quan và chụp hình  tại ngôi nhà nơi đã cho    ra tác phẩm Romeo & Juliet nổi tiếng. Đoàn khởi hành đi tiếp đến  thành phố nổi Venice, nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi   



*
 NGÀY 7: VENICE-ROME / 550km*
  Sau bữa sáng, tàu đón đoàn và đưa đến trung tâm Venice – quảng trường   San Marco, tham quan: Basilica di San Marco, cây cầu Sighs, thưởng  ngoạn  một vòng thành phố Venice   trên loại thuyền Gondola truyền thống   (50’). Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng và khởi hành đi Rome.   Đến  Rome,  nhận phòng khách sạn và tự do tham quan thành phố.



*
 NGÀY 8: ROME-VATICAN-FLORENCE / 280km*
  Đến với   thành phố Rome, Quý khách tham quan: nhà thờ Thánh Peter của   Vatican, Coloseum   cổ kính, điện Pantheon,   hồ nước Trevi, quảng   trường Tây Ban Nha, quảng trường Constantine. Đoàn tiếp   tục khởi hành   đi Florence, nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi   



*
 NGÀY 9: FLORENCE-PISA-SAN REMO / 550km*
  Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách đi bộ tham quan nhà thờ cổ Duomo   và tháp  Campanile, chụp hình tại cây cầu nổi tiếng  trên sông Arno và ngắm tòan  cảnh thành phố tại dinh thự của    Michelangelo. Xe đưa đoàn đến   tham  quan tháp nghiêng Pisa và khởi  hành đi San   Remo   



*
 NGÀY 10: SAN REMO-MONACO-NICE-CANNES-AVIGNON / 450km*
  Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa   đoàn đi dọc bờ biển đến với   thành phố nổi  tiếng Monaco, tham quan thành phố và Casino nổi tiếng tại Monte-Carlo.  Đoàn dừng chân nghỉ ngơi tại Nice.   Sau đó tiếp tục hành trình đến với  Cannes-thành phố nổi tiếng  với liên hoan film thế giới Cannes, tham    quan xưởng làm nước hoa  Fragonard, chụp hình tại nơi tổ chức buổi liên  hoan film thế  giới-Palais des   Festical, Quý khách tự do tắm biển và  mua sắm. Đoàn  nghỉ đêm tại Avignon   



*
 NGÀY 11: AVIGNON-PARIS / 700km*
  Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng và khởi hành về lại Paris. Nhận phòng   khách sạn tại Paris, nghỉ ngơi và
  tự do tham quan thành phố.

*NGÀY 12: PARIS-HỒ CHÍ MINH*
  Xe đón và đưa đoàn ra sân bay, đáp chuyến bay về lại Việt Nam-Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

*NGÀY 13: HỒ CHÍ MINH*
  Kết thúc chương trình, chào tạm biệt quý khách


*Nhóm 2 - 4 khách: 39,450,000 VND / khách*


*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM*
  - 10 đêm khách sạn 3* & 4* (tiêu chuẩn 2 người/phòng)   với bữa sáng
  + Paris: Express by Holiday Inn   Paris Porte D’Italie, Novotel Orly Rungis hoặc tương đương
  + Lucerne: NH Lucerne, hotel Astoria   Lucerne hoặc tương đương
  + Venice: Hotel Plaza Mestre, Hotel   Ibis Padova hoặc tương đương
  + Rome: hotel Palace Inn Roma Fiano,   BW Park hotel Rome Nored hoặc tương đương
  + Florence: Hotel Moderno, Golden   Tulip Mirage Florence hoặc tương đương
  + San Remo: Loano 2 Village, Miramare   Continental hơặc tương đương
  + Avignon: All Season Avignon Sud,   Express by Holiday Inn Avignon hoặc tương đương
  - Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Anh theo đoàn
  - Xe đón tại sân bay và tiễn sân   bay (thời gian đón: từ 07.00 – 22.00)
  - Xe du lịch đi theo như chương trình
  - Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế Chartis
  - Tip cho HDV và tài xế

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
  - Vé máy bay khứ hồi (HCM – Paris – HCM) & Thuế phi trường, an   ninh, xăng dầu (giá vé khứ hồi từ USD 1.150/khách)
  - Phụ thu phòng đơn: 15.679.000   VND / khách
  - Các bữa trưa và bữa tối
  - Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương   trình, Hộ chiếu Passport, xe vận chuyển ngoài chương trình, các show về đêm.
  - Phí tham quan tại các điểm (Quý khách liên hệ đặt vé và thanh toán với HDV trước   khi tham quan các điểm này)
  - Tháp Eifel (tầng 2): 8.00 Eur   / khách
  - Tháp Eifel (tầng trên cùng):   14.00 Eur / khách
  - Cung điện Versilles: 15.00 Eur / khách
  - Paris về đêm +   du thuyền sông Seine: 35.00 Eur / khách
  - Bảo tàng Louver: 10.00 Eur /   khách
  - Đấu trường Coloseum: 12.00 Eur / khách
  - Thuế V.A.T
  - Visa nhập cảnh các nước Châu   Âu + phí dịch thuật (USD 250/khách)
  - Phí nhập cảnh đường bộ tại   Ý (phí này Quý khách sẽ đóng cho HDV trước khi đoàn đến Ý)
  - Venice: 15.00 Eur / khách
  - Florence: 10.00 Eur / khách
  - Rome: 10.00 Eur / khách

*LƯU Ý:*
  - Khách từ 70 tuổi trở lên: vui lòng đóng thêm   phí bảo hiểm cho người cao tuổi và phải có người thân dưới 60 tuổi đi kèm.
  - Không nhận khách có thai từ 05 tháng trở lên tham gia tour.
  - Tour thuần túy du lịch. Suốt chương trình, quý khách không được rời    đoàn và hộ chiếu sẽ do HDV của Ảnh Việt Tourist giữ cho
  đến ngày   về lại Việt Nam.
  - Chương trình này là chương trình được áp dụng   cho ghép đoàn tại Châu Âu.
  - Khách hàng vui lòng đăng ký Tour và thanh toán tiền vé   máy bay 30    ngày (ngày làm việc) với Ảnh Việt Tourist trước ngày tour khởi hành để hoàn tất các thủ tục cần thiết.
  - Sau khi xuất vé máy bay, nếu Quý khách báo hủy chuyến đi, Quý   khách hoàn toàn chịu phí hủy vé máy bay.
  - Visa Shengen sẽ được cấp với thời hạn đúng theo   lịch đi trình cho LSQ, đề   nghị Quý khách phải đi về theo đúng

*QUY ĐỊNH ĐÓNG TIỀN TOUR VÀ NỘP HỒ SƠ VISA:*
  - Thời gian nộp hồ sơ để làm thủ tục visa: 30 ngày trước   ngày khởi hành.
  - Đợt 1: Khi khách nộp hộ chiếu và các giấy tờ để làm   thủ tục xin visa Châu Âu, đặt   cọc 30.000.000 VNĐ/khách.
  - Đợt 2: Sau khi có kết quả duyệt visa, Quý khách đóng phần   tiền tour còn lại.
  - Trong trường hợp Quý khách bị từ chối xuất nhập cảnh bởi nước sở    tại, đó nằm ngoài trách nhiệm của Ảnh Việt
  Tourist (Ảnh Việt Tourist không hoàn lại lệ phí Visa là 250 USD/Khách).
  - Nếu Quý khách được   cấp visa Schengen nhưng vì bất kỳ lý do nào  Quý khách   không thể thực hiện chuyến đi, Quý khách phải nộp  phí theo quy định hủy tour của Ảnh Việt Tourist và Ảnh Việt Tourist sẽ thông báo LSQ hủy visa Shengen của quý khách 

*QUY ĐỊNH HỦY TOUR:*
  - Sau khi đăng ký tour, nếu quý khách thông báo hủy tour trong vòng 10 - 15 ngày   trước ngày khởi hành: 45% tổng giá tour.
  - Từ 05 ngày đến   09 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: 60% tổng giá tour.
  - Từ 01 - 04 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: 100% tổng giá tour.
  (ngày hủy tour được tính gồm các ngày thứ 7, CN và   các ngày nghỉ lễ)

*THỦ TỤC XIN VISA NHẬP CẢNH CHÂU ÂU (các giấy tờ phải chứng thực sao y bản chính)*
  - Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng trên 06 tháng kể từ ngày về.
  - 02 tấm hình 4 x 6 (riêng khách có hộ khẩu ở tỉnh   nộp 3 tấm).
  - Giấy chứng nhận kết hôn nếu đã có gia đình.
  - Giấy chứng nhận nghỉ hưu (Nếu là khách hưu trí).
  - Giấy quyết định   của Công ty cho nghỉ phép đi du lịch   nước ngoài    (có thông tin, số điện   thọai, địa chỉ của công ty) và Giấy xác nhận
  thu nhập (Nếu khách là CBCNV).
  - Giấy phép kinh doanh và giấy báo thuế 3 tháng gần nhất (nếu khách   là doanh nghiệp).
  - Sổ tiết kiệm (giá trị tối thiểu 6.000 Euro + giấy tờ tài sản do   mình đứng tên).
  - Bản sao hộ khẩu.
  - Giấy khai sinh của Bé (Nếu có bé đi cùng)

*Thông tin liên hệ:*
*Nguyen Thi Anh Thu*
 Sales Executive
 Anh Viet Media TV & Tourist Co,.Ltd
 A:  210 Dien Bien Phu, Dist 3, Ho Chi Minh City, Viet Nam  
      78B Tue Tinh - Loc Tho Ward - Nha Trang city
 T:  08.35268266 - 08.35268112 - Fax: 08.35268107
      058.3523698 - 058.3523699 - Fax: 058.3523478
  E:  anhthu@anhviettourist.com; nhatrang@anhviettourist.com
 W: www.anhviettourist.com/www.dongtaynambac.com

----------

